# Books and Curriculum For Sale



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is just a start. I'll add more titles as I go through the shelves 

*Apologia Around the World in 180 Days*Grs. K-12 -- $20 ppd. Good Condition. Teacher's Guide and Workbook nice but some crayon on cover inset of Workbook 

*Christian Liberty Press Streams of Civilization Vol.1-2* Grs. 7-12 -- $25 ppd
Nice condition.

*My American Journey 9 Book Set* Grs. 4-8 -- $40 ppd Very nice condition.
Titles include,
From Settlement to City with Benjamin Franklin
From Ranch to Railroad with Charles Goodnight
From Colonies to Country with George Washington
From Log Cabin to White House with Abraham Lincoln
From Slavery to Freedom with Harriet Tubman
From Ground to Air with the Write Brothers
From East to West with Lewis and Clark
From Telegraph to Light Bulb with Thomas Edison
From Mississippi Mud to California Gold with Mark Twain

*The Lamplighter Rare Collector Series* I am asking $10 each plus shipping 
A beautifully bound collection of inspiring, captivating, character-building literature, carefully selected and handsomely crafted. They are all in good condition. We cared for them gently as read and enjoyed them for years.

The Stolen Child
Christie&#8217;s Organ
Christie the Kings Servant
Titus: A Comrade of the Cross
The Golden Thread
The Hedge of Thorns
The Three Weavers
Teddy&#8217;s Button
Always in His Keeping: The Missing Children
The White Dove
Stick to the Raft
Jessica&#8217;s First Prayer
The Inheritance
Clean Your Boots Sir?
A Peep Behind the Scenes
Boys of Grit who Changed the World (some wear on the top corner of the binding)

*Milliken Books* Grs.3-12 -- $5 each ppd. Good condition Covers show wear but all pages look fresh and clean
Studying Insects
The Age of Exploration
Oceanography
Exploring Space
Heat Light Sound
A Young Nation Develops
Troy, Crete, Mycenae
The Sun's Family
Time
A New Nation is Born
Weather
The Revolutionary War
Untied States
Ancient Egypt
The Hebrews, Phoenicians, and Hittites
Sumer & Babylonia
Nutrition
Westward Expansion
Map Skills
The Colonies Move Toward Independence
The Human Body
Small Living things
Seasons and Living Things
Geology Rocks and Minerals
Plants
Earth, Sun, and Stars
The Growth of Democracy
Fish, Amphibians and Reptiles
The Solar System
Electricity

*Encyclopedia of Bible Truths for Shcool Subjects * Grs. K-12 -- $45 ppd Excellent condition, like new

*Unlocking the Mysteries of creation* Grs. 4-8 -- $15 ppd Excellent condition, like new no dust cover

*Gaining Favor with God and Man by Thayer* Grs. 8-12 -- $15 ppd Illustrated, very nice condition 

*Hudson Taylor the China Inland Mission by Dr. & Mrs. Howard Taylor* Grs. 8-12 -- $40 ppd 2 Volumes, very nice condition some wear on dust jacket

*Beyond Five in a Row with Bible Study*, Grs. K-8 -- $12 ppd. Nice. Spiral Bound c1997
*Before Five in a Row* Grs. K -- $15 ppd Nice

*Valerie Bendt Unit Study Set The Unit Study Idea Book, How to create Your Own Unit Study and For the Love of Reading* Grs K-12 -- $20. Good. No marking
or highlighting, lightly worn c1997

*Weaver Vol. 2 with Day by Day* c1998, Grs. K-8 -- $35 ppd. Fair. Vol. 2 is good but DBD has highlighting and pencil throughout 
*Weaver Vol. 3 with Day by Day* c1998, Grs. K-8 -- $45 ppd. Good. Binder and pages look very good. No markings or highlighter
*Weaver Wisdom Words* c1993 Grs. K-8 -- $20 ppd. Good. Some wear on binding, pencil check marks
*Weaver Genesis One* c1998 Grs 4-12 -- $20 ppd. Nice
*Weaver Spelling 1, 2 & 3* c1998 Grs 1,2,3 -- $10 each ppd. Nice condition, almost look new
*Weaver Teaching Tips & Techniques* -- $15 ppd. Good but highlighting throughout
*Weaver 3-D Body Book* Grs. K-8 -- $5 ppd. Excellent condition. Sewing pattern for a 3D body can be photo copies to maintain the book. FUN!!

*The Botany Coloring Book* Grs. 7-12 -- $12 ppd. Excellent except the first 6 pages were colored out of 100 Coloring Text Book
*The Biology Coloring Book* Grs. 7-12 -- $12 ppd. Excellent except the first 6 pages were colored out of 111 Coloring Text Book
*The Zoology Coloring Book* Grs. 7-12 -- $12 ppd. Excellent except the first 9 pages were colored out of 107 Coloring Text Book

*McGaw Hill Science Grades 2, 3, 4, 5, 6* c2000 -- $15 each ppd. Very nice condition. Beautiful full color hardcover textbooks

*Prentice Hall World History Patterns of Civilization with Student Guide* -- $15 ppd. Fair condition, some wear on corners, student names on inside cover

*Houghton Miffiln Social Studies A Message of Ancient Days* Grs. 4-6 -- $15 ppd Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Build Our Nation American History and Government* Grs. 4-6 -- $15 Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Reading Let's Be Friends* Grs. 1 -- $10 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Reading Surprises* Grs. 1 -- $12 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Reading Treasures* Grs. 1 -- $12 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Reading Delights* Grs. 2 -- $12 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook
*Houghton Miffiln Reading Rewards* Grs. 3 -- $12 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook

*Glenco Geography The World and Its People* Grs. 4-6 -- $15 ppd. Excellent condition, Beautiful full color hardcover textbook

*Calvert Math 4 and 6* -- $10 each ppd. New condition 

*Hands-On Math Projects with Real Life Applications* Grs. 6-12 -- $10 ppd Very nice condition

*Mathematics made Meaningful* Grs Pre K-8 -- $10. Nice older copy, you'll need to purchase Cuisenaire rods separately
*Children's Curriculum Honor Club* c2003 Ages 3-12 -- $5 ppd. Excellent condition. Contains Crafts devotions and Games to help kids overcome anger, whining, and meanness


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Updated list on Barter Board


----------



## jsregan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi there i would like to buy your Befoe Five in a row book. Thanks so much. i am new to this site i dont know how to look for your response. thank you. Jamie 954 261-3668


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry Jamie, it has been sold.


----------

